

Electrochemical sensors in the next generation of mobile devices - jloughry

It&#x27;s interesting to look at advertisements in the trade journals aimed at designers of the next generation of mobile devices. A few years ago, the ads were all for MEMS accelerometers. A few years before that, it was GPS modules. The ads I&#x27;m seeing now are for electrochemical sensors, very small radars, and spectrometers. What those suggest to me are possible uses around safety, massively crowd-sourced environmental monitoring (with applications both to weather forecasting and WME detection), and most interestingly, personal health monitoring. I expect my phone in a few years will be always listening to my pulse and breathing, sniffing my respiration and sweat, looking for anomalies. Whether that information is reported to me or to someone else is a privacy question of some importance.
======
stevenrace
It's been apparent for sometime now that the next step in monitoring/IoT will
be:

\- CMOS UV laser diodes for spectroscopy

\- microfluidics + chemsensors

Or so it seems from my view in the sensor network space...

Anyway, since the parent post is kinda without context, are any HN'ers
currently working on such things?

------
jloughry
Can you imagine the places where video cameras this small (1.5 cubic mm) are
being designed in now? It's intended for endoscope probes, but consider the
all-aspect imaging capability of fifth-generation fighter jets, and imagine
that in mobile devices.

------
sharpshoot
Which journals are you reading, can you share a URL to an ad? Also who is
advertising?

~~~
jloughry
_Electronic Design_ , _EDN_ , _Photonics Spectra_ , and _EE Times_.

Here's a URL for a relevant ad:

[http://www.awaiba.com/en/products/medical-image-
sensors/](http://www.awaiba.com/en/products/medical-image-sensors/)

This is for a digital video camera the size of the ball on the end of a ball-
point pen. They have a stereo 3-D camera too if you have enough space for
it...2.8 cubic millimetres.

Edited to add:

Oh, and that includes the lens.

